# Incero to get IPv6?



## D. Strout (Feb 2, 2014)

The latest DailyServerDeals offer looked kinda nice so I picked up a 256MB VPS from WSWD. Before I did, I noticed that the IPv4 test IP was with Incero, which as we all know doesn't have IPv6. I checked the website, and apparently the v6 addresses mentioned in the offer are tunnelled. No problem - the Hurricane Electric Dallas endpoint is >1ms from Incero. When I got the VPS, however, it didn't come with any IPv6 addresses. I ticketed for some and got them, but the ticket said more than "here are your v6". Here's what Bryan Wollenberg, owner of WSWD, said:



> Hi D. Strout,
> 
> As of right now, the IPv6's on that server (datacenter) are tunneled through Hurricane Electric. After a very long wait, we are supposed to be getting native IPv6's by the end of the week.
> 
> I have allocated the IPs, but just so you know, they will be changing hopefully by the end of the week, when we get our non-tunneled allocation.


Now, admittedly most people have heard at one time or another that such and such a company will be getting IPv6 "soon", or even "in a few weeks", but this seems pretty imminent, and I was surprised to see that the Incero AS has IPv6 allocations and peering. Very curious to see how this works out.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yea I saw it on their facebook a few days back: https://www.facebook.com/Incero/posts/707081795998084?stream_ref=10


----------



## ryanarp (Feb 2, 2014)

Yep, Native IPV6 should be rolling out soon. Looking forward to this as well. 
 



> Incero Coming Soon TM, has now been changed to Coming In 7 Days TM
> January 30 at 6:18pm · Unlike · 2


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 2, 2014)

ryanarp said:


> Yep, Native IPV6 should be rolling out soon. Looking forward to this as well.


You guys are with Incero, right? Planning on rolling out IPv6 when they do?


----------



## ryanarp (Feb 2, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> You guys are with Incero, right? Planning on rolling out IPv6 when they do?


Catalyst is with Incero. We will probably roll out at some point after Incero rolls out. More than likely same week if possible


----------



## maounique (Feb 2, 2014)

We also have tunneled IPv6 there even tho have been promissed "next week" for many months. Looking forward for this, as we may finally start thinking about deploying iwstack there.


----------



## ryanarp (Feb 12, 2014)

Mao_Member_no_signature said:


> We also have tunneled IPv6 there even tho have been promissed "next week" for many months. Looking forward for this, as we may finally start thinking about deploying iwstack there.


IPV6 is now available in Portal2


----------



## WSWD (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for the order by the way, D. Strout!

The IPv6 is available in theory.  We have our ranges for each server, but have tickets waiting (for several days) to add the ranges to the routers, etc.  I can only assume they are completely overwhelmed support-wise with the IPv6 orders.  I can't imagine it taking more than a few more days to get everything completely set up on their end and ours. 

Definitely looking forward to the native IPv6 on Incero.  Been a long time coming.


----------



## fixidixi (Mar 19, 2014)

how about that ipv6 assignment? its been a month and no update in the topic


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 19, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> how about that ipv6 assignment? its been a month and no update in the topic


Nothing to update, Incero now has IPv6 it was already stated in the thread.


----------



## fixidixi (Mar 19, 2014)

yeah but providers last stated that it they were told "one more week" for them to use it. is it still like that or is it actually in production now?


----------



## serverian (Mar 19, 2014)

fixidixi said:


> yeah but providers last stated that it they were told "one more week" for them to use it. is it still like that or is it actually in production now?


We are offering it more than a month now I think.


----------

